# Pigeon with cheeselike nasal discharge



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day to all.. I'm having this problem with my fancy pigeons since i bought them.


I bought a pair of german 5 months ago and they smell really bad and really thin. 3 days after i noticed the hen has nasal discharge. I thought it was just a cold so i gave her med for it but its been a week but the discharge is still there. Until i tried different kind of antibiotics like amoxcicilin, chlorampenicol and tetracycline but it didnt change her cOndition (capsule form) also i tried water soluble drugs bought from the poultry. And now i noticed her mate has also having the discharge.. And the smell of the discharge is really bad.. I really need help.. I gave so much trauma to me


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Kherwin20 said:


> Good day to all.. I'm having this problem with my fancy pigeons since i bought them.
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of german 5 months ago and they smell really bad and really thin. 3 days after i noticed the hen has nasal discharge. I thought it was just a cold so i gave her med for it but its been a week but the discharge is still there. Until i tried different kind of antibiotics like amoxcicilin, chlorampenicol and tetracycline but it didnt change her cOndition (capsule form) also i tried water soluble drugs bought from the poultry. And now i noticed her mate has also having the discharge.. And the smell of the discharge is really bad.. I really need help.. I gave so much trauma to me


It's Canker. You should treat with Metronidazole. With Canker seconday sickness come along. You should treat it ASAP before it blocks the airways.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

But it has no white patch on throat. But ok i will treat with metro.. How aboout dosing and how long?thanks


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You said it's bad smell, cheesy.Was smelling bad from before you start giving all the mentioned meds.? 
Metro 250mg pill cut it in 6; once a day 7-10 days.
You should get some other opinion though about what could it be, but if it was me i would give Metro.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Metronidazole 50 mg daily for 7 days, then see how it goes, as sometimes longer treatment is needed. If you can get the Metronidazole or Fish Zole (250mg)which is only Metronidazole without anything else in it, you can quarter the pill. That amount won't hurt him.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Sometimes a very foul smelling nasal discharge is mycoplasma (if it isn't canker)-- I'd definitely treat for canker, but you might want to consider a round of doxycycline as well (this will treat it if it is mycoplasma.)

Canker doesn't always show up as white/yellow patches in the throat -- it can be in the sinuses, or elsewhere in the body.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ive tried to treat her for mycoplasma and also tried doxycycline but nothIng happen. Ok i'll treat her with metro 7 days or lOnger.. Thanks a lot. I'll keep you updated. Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kherwin20 said:


> Ive tried to treat her for mycoplasma and also tried doxycycline but nothIng happen. Ok i'll treat her with metro 7 days or lOnger.. Thanks a lot. I'll keep you updated. Thanks


*Canker requires different meds and you need to start treating asap.

If your birds are very thin you need to also be hand feeding as they can pass away from starvation also.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kherwin20 said:


> Ive tried to treat her for mycoplasma and also tried doxycycline but nothIng happen. Ok i'll treat her with metro 7 days or lOnger.. Thanks a lot. I'll keep you updated. Thanks



How long did you treat with the Doxycycline?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *Canker requires different meds and you need to start treating asap.
> 
> If your birds are very thin you need to also be hand feeding as they can pass away from starvation also.*


*
*


Good point.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

For a week..i'll take a picture of the discharge and post here..


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

If a week on doxycycline didn't touch it, it is most likely canker. A picture would definitely be helpful.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

The available dose of metro here is 500mg. I think its hard to cut an exact dose of 50mg.. Ist necessary to give the exact dose?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Metronidazole is pretty forgiving, dosage wise -- but I'd try to get as close as you can. Too much can be dangerous, and too little won't get rid of the infection. A few mgs off in either direction is probably ok. 

Maybe someone here can walk you through how to make a suspension for the right dose ... I don't have experience doing that, personally, so I hope someone else chimes in with instructions.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I use 250mg metronidazole tablets, quartering them, giving the the bird 62.5mg dose, once a day.
If you have 500mg tablets...quarter it= 125mg each quarter, then cut one of the quarters in half = 62.5mg
The recommended dose for an adult bird is 50-100mg/bird daily. Metronidazole has a wide safety margin.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok i will follow your advice.. Thanks..
I will start the medication tomorrow. I did'nt give it immediately because few days ago i vaccinated them with brospectin (subcutaneous) near breast and i never thought it was dangerous for pigeons. I'm just lucky they did'nt die..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do it as Waynette said, and push the piece way to the back of the throat so he will swallow it. It needs to be given as soon as possible.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

His birds are German Beauties and so they are on the heavier side...a pound he told me.
I suggested 50mg based on the exact weight and 62mg would be okay too.

I do have a friend,that dosed a roller pigeon with the amount of metronidazole one would give a homer sized pigeon. Long story short, the pigeon developed seizures and died. We never know which bird will tolerate a dose that's high and so I prefer to be more cautious with dosing meds. Sometimes though, you just need to give it a best guess.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

What is brospectin? I've never heard of that -- and I couldn't find anything when I googled it....


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

it's a combination of lincomycin, spectinomycin and bromhexine. an antibacterial mucolytic. it is usually given to cattle/swine/sheap or goat but can be given to poultry also.. i cant find it also in the web and i just gave it because of desperation -_-




>>>DIscharge after 2 days










my pigeons>>>


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Handsome birds!!

I can't tell much from the photo of the discharge, but honestly, it doesn't look much like canker to me -- at least not the canker that I have seen. It looks more like yeast, to me -- but the foul smell is indicative of canker. 

I think it is still a very good idea to give the metronidazole -- it's effective against any sort of protozoal illness -- and sick birds often have canker along with whatever else they may have. 

Keep us updated on how the birds are doing -- hopefully the metronidazole will solve the problem.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If this stuff is actually being expelled from the nostrils or mouth, then I would agree with Minimonkey. More indicative of a severe bacterial or yeast problem.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

It sounds like primarily nasal discharge. My first guess, based on symptoms alone, would be mycoplasma (sinusitis) -- that can smell god-awful! But, the discharge didn't respond to doxycycline, or to any of the other antibiotics given so far. 

The discharge does look potentially like yeast -- so if the metronidazole doesn't bring results, I'd be pretty inclined to think this is fungal. .


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok i will.. Actually few months ago the discharge after 2 days was huge and now it became lesser.. I hope you guys will help me until it will resolved.. Big thanks..


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Btw. The that discharge is from the checkerd (left side) and the brown bar and my other pigeon has also discharge but not as severe as what you see on the pic. and i also treating them with metro. In all, im treating 3 pigeons with metro..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How many times magnified is the picture of the discharge.Can you post a picture to put the size more in real perspective? It actually looks like bird pus. Bird pus is chunky like that. 
More often that not when a pigeon has a bacterial infection, canker is also a problem. The parasite that causes a canker infection takes over when the pigeon is in a weakened condition.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

It certainly could be pus -- but if the problem is bacterial, it is very resistant to antibiotics -- these birds have had a lot of antibiotics (and several different ones) and it hasn't cleared up the problem yet. 

Canker and yeast can both take over when a bird is in a weak state -- and antibiotics tend to make yeast infections worse. 

Keep us updated about the progress with the metro -- hopefully you will see some improvement with it.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

i did'nt magnify the picture. its just that the sun is there wen i took a picture but i will upload better one tomorrow.. i think its not a pus its is a clear nasal discharge and became thick after 2 days.. whenever i remove the discharge there are still clear discharge flowing.. what made me more curios is that even it's a clear discharge its flowing out of the nostrils unlike other pigeons..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think the picture is larger than real life . It would be interesting to see the true size with something else next to it, such as a bottle top or a pigeon foot...something we know the size of, to give it real life perspective.
I still think it's canker related and I very much hope you see a difference after they have been on metronidazole.
It would be good if you separated these two, from the rest, brought them inside to monitor their progress. If their feet feel cool to your touch, they need supplemental heat.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Another possibility, and the one I am beginning to think about, is that there is something viral going on. Pigeon Herpes Virus (also sometimes called infectious catarrh) can present as a relatively mild respiratory infection with discharge. It occurs commonly along with other infections such as mycoplasma and canker. There are other viruses that complicate treatment of bacterial infections, too (such as circo virus). 

The antibiotics will treat the secondary infections, but they won't get rid of the virus itself.

If the discharge comes out clear and then thickens, it doesn't sound like yeast. It DOES sound like mycoplasma, however -- which starts out as a clear discharge and then thickens to a cheesy consistency which smells incredibly bad. It is enough to make your entire bird smell awful. Even the clear discharge has a smell, but once it thickens it smells even worse.

Mycoplasma infections are generally co-infections to some other illness -- a lot of folks believe that mycoplasma alone doesn't cause disease, but when combined with other pathogens, it does.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

this is the other pigeon who has nasal discharge and this pigeon already survived canker with metronidazole before ..


2 days after.. i did'nt see progress


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

minimonkey said:


> Another possibility, and the one I am beginning to think about, is that there is something viral going on. Pigeon Herpes Virus (also sometimes called infectious catarrh) can present as a relatively mild respiratory infection with discharge. It occurs commonly along with other infections such as mycoplasma and canker. There are other viruses that complicate treatment of bacterial infections, too (such as circo virus).
> 
> The antibiotics will treat the secondary infections, but they won't get rid of the virus itself.
> 
> ...





when i bought them i cant even touch them because they really smell bad (very bad) and i have tried to treat them for infectious coryza for 2 weeks but nothing hanppens too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Canker smells bad.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

But now its the discharge that smells but not the pigeon


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

My other friends with german beauties had their young birds and i was stocked in treating my pigeons. Really depressing.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, that sounds like a big improvement from when you started treating them, Kherwin. Something must have helped, at least somewhat.

What did you use to treat for Infectious Coryza? The way I understand it is that the type of Coryza that pigeons get isn't quite the same as in chickens -- it is usually a combination illness in pigeons that includes other infections -- though it may include a Haemophilus-type bacteria as part of the overall picture, it isn't the same strain that chickens get. 

Canker can definitely smell very bad -- and perhaps that is what is going on here -- let's hope so!

Is there anyone in your area who knows a decent avian vet? At this point, I think it would be well worth paying to get a culture done so you might know precisely what to target.....


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Its T2S 500 combination of trimethoprim, sulfadiazine and tiamulin. It is for CcRD, coryza, folw cholera, salmonellosis, e coli infections, leucocotozoonosis(avian malaria) newcastle disease, infectious bursal disease, fowl pox, and infectious brochitis..

And i also treated them to nutritional roup with cod liver oil for 2 months..sad to say, there no avian vet here


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I was afraid you were going to say that, about not having a vet available 

It sounds like you have covered all the major bases with these birds... and it looks like you've done a great deal of research. 

I was going to suggest tiamulin against possible mycoplasma, since that tends to treat the resistant strains ... but it looks like you've tried that. 

I'm really beginning to suspect you have something viral going on that is complicating the treatment. It is also very likely that there is yeast overgrowth after all the antibiotics -- and that could be prolonging the problem.

There's also the possibility that the entire problem is fungal -- aspergillosis can present as primarily a respiratory problem (I hope that isn't the case!) Have you addressed the possibility of a fungal infection?

Aside from the discharge, are there any other symptoms? How are the droppings? Anything else that might give any clues?


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have'nt tried to treat them with fungal disease. I'm afraid if there is available meds here for fungal infection..

Aside from nasal discharge, they are thin.. Their wt. Half a kilo (for me is thin) 
The red bar (cock) has good droppings but the checkerd has always watery greenish droppings before but now became semi solid brown droppings..

The checkerd (hen's) lower beak is moving backward. I dOnt know what does really mean but maybe she is breathing through her beak when the discharge is Is not yet cleared..


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Im ready for another set of treatment after metro..just help me diagnosing the problem..they are my favorite pigeons and i want to have many german beauties . I love them really..


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

They really are gorgeous birds...so handsome! 

I've never seen anything like that discharge, so I have no idea what it is. I just wanted to ask you a question about all the different antibiotics you gave them. Did you give any of them together , for example on the same day? And how long did you treat before changing to a different antibiotic?

If you gave the full treatment of all those antibiotics, one after the other, then yeast infection is a big risk. Can you get medicine like Nilstat and Fluconazole (tablet for human thrush) at the drug store/pharmacy where you live? These would help.

I see you've just put them on metronidazole for canker. It will take some time before you will know if its helping or not. Meanwhile, you could look for Nilstat and fluconazole?


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you so much...

No i never gave same drug at the same time.. I dont even give any vitamins..i'm resting them for a week before giving another meds.. 

Ok i will look tomorrow for that drugs.. Thanks a lot..

I'm from philippines...


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

If you can find fluconazole, that would be ideal. It is available without a prescription in some places, ( but in the US, we can only get it with a prescription. ) It is a systemic antifungal, and it is safe for pigeons (the dosage is very low, so if you get the human kind, you'll need to prepare a suspension of it)

You can also get ketoconazole for pigeons -- another systemic antifungal. It isn't as safe as fluconazole, but it is available without a prescription, and in pigeon doses:

http://www.pigeonsproducts.com/ketoconazole-tablets-by-dac-569

Nystatin is good for yeast, but it only treats on contact, so it works on crop infections, but not fungi in other parts of the body. 

For thrush (crop and mouth yeast) I have had really great results with this product: It is supposed to have some action against aspergillosis, though I don't know how well it works for that. It worked really well for oral thrush, in one of my birds. 

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/medications/coccidiosis/7037-dr-pigeons-cocci-cide

Maybe you can find a supplier that will ship to you.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Regarding the hen ...Is the beak actually getting smaller -- disintegrating or rotting away? Is the upper beak over-growing? Beak changes can mean a few things....

If it is canker, that could be causing the beak to disintegrate. Other things can cause this, too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tell me...you said you treated them for 2 days with metronidazole? Are you talking about these past 2 days? That really isn't enough time to clear up canker or even see much of a change in a severe canker infection. 
If I'm understanding what you are saying about the hen's lower beak is because she is having a difficult time breathing with her sinus area full of gunk.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I think the birds are only two days into the treatment with Metro, which is ongoing...


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Charis said:


> Tell me...you said you treated them for 2 days with metronidazole? Are you talking about these past 2 days? That really isn't enough time to clear up canker or even see much of a change in a severe canker infection.
> If I'm understanding what you are saying about the hen's lower beak is because she is having a difficult time breathing with her sinus area full of gunk.



yes i'm talking about the past 2 days.. thanks for clearing it to me. i though they are like humans w/c you'll see some improvement after some medication..

and yes i agree with you, she is just having difficulty of breathing because once the discharge is cleared her breathing becomes normal..


@ mini- when will i give the anti fungal? i will go to drug store tomorrow not today.. thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You should see improvement with the metronidazole after 5-7 days. I think you should threat them an additional week after that. 
Personally, I wouldn't treat with anti fungal until you have finished the canker treatment.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

It's okay to use Nystatin along with canker treatment (in fact, it is a good idea), but I agree it might be best to wait on the systemic antifungals until after you finish the metro. Both metro and systemic antifungals can be a bit hard on the liver.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

minimonkey said:


> It's okay to use Nystatin along with canker treatment (*in fact, it is a good idea*), but I agree it might be best to wait on the systemic antifungals until after you finish the metro. Both metro and systemic antifungals can be a bit hard on the liver.


Interesting. Nystain is always recommended with baytril or drugs in that family and is even covered in the wildlife rehab course, but I never knew it was a good idea to use it with metronidazole.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Normally, if the birds were just getting the metronidazole and hadn't been treated with other drugs, I wouldn't worry much about adding Nystatin -- metronidazole alone isn't too prone to causing yeast, though it does have antibiotic properties along with being antiprotozoal, and can exacerbate existing yeast problems.

With these birds, and the recent history of prolonged antibiotic use, I think getting them started on Nystatin as soon as possible is a good idea, and it is safe to give the drugs at the same time.

Hope that clears up my rather ambiguous statement


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Okey.. After 7 days of treatment with metro, Do i need to rest them for few days? Or it will be straight 2 weeks? Thanks..


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

minimonkey said:


> With these birds, and the recent history of prolonged antibiotic use, I think getting them started on Nystatin as soon as possible is a good idea, and it is safe to give the drugs at the same time.
> 
> Hope that clears up my rather ambiguous statement


I was thinking the same thing.

Khewrin mentioned the pigeons had received full courses of amoxcicilin, then chlorampenicol , tetracycline, then the sulfa antibiotic combo and now the metronidazole (did miss anything?). Just seems like a good precaution to treat for yeast after all of that.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

It's best to treat straight through with the metro for the full course -- that way the canker doesn't have a chance to return. I'm really hoping this is going to be the end of the problem for you!


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok thanks.. I'm really excited for the outcOme with metronidazole.. Maybe i'll just give antifungal after the full course of metro..i'll keep you posted..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I really hope this cures them too. I commend you for all you have done to try and figure this out.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Can they produce eggs while on medication? What we are going to do if metro did'nt cure them? There still discharge after 8 days of medication..


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

They can and do produce eggs while on medication, but I wouldn't let them hatch. Even if the babies were healthy when they were born, they would likely be infected by the parents.

I'm sorry to hear that the medication isn't clearing up the discharge  Is it any better, at all?

You've tried pretty much every antibiotic that makes sense to try, at this point. 

I'd do a round of an antifungal medication, if I were you -- ketoconazole is for sale without a prescription, and in pigeon doses .... it's possible they have a fungal infection contributing to the problem. 

I'm really beginning to suspect you may be dealing with a viral illness, though -- something like pigeon herpes virus can keep other infections from clearing up, too -- and it is often a part of the respiratory complex that pigeons get.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes i cant see any improvement but i will finish the medicatiOn..


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm taking care of my sick pogeon, little sister with cancer and father with heart disease... Is'nt depressing for a 21 year old?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry that you are going through all this, Kherwin! My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I am so sorry.

But don't forget, there;s always HOPE.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

That's a lot of responsibility; you're doing good!

I'm afraid I've lost track of what antibiotics you gave for this nasal discharge. Can you give a quick list of what you gave so far, apart from metronidazole? I know you gave a lot of antibiotics, but can you only list the ones you gave after the nasal discharge happened? That would help a lot.

I see you've been treating for canker only for the past week, but still no treatment for yeast or fungal problems?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I think the birds have had this discharge from the time Kherwin got them, 5 months ago. 

A complete list of medications, all in one place, would probably help us all keep track of this. I think Kherwin has covered most of the major antibiotic classes at this point, and nothing has gotten rid of the discharge. 

We suggested waiting on a systemic antifungal until after the metro, since these birds have had a lot of heavy duty meds... I think fungal treatment is next on the list. 

Unless you are able to get a hold of Itraconazole or Fluconazole, an available option is Ketoconazole. You can get that here -- 

http://www.pigeonsproducts.com/ketoconazole-tablets-by-dac-569

It's pretty effective for many fungi -- though the other two are safer, I am not sure you'll be able to find them without a prescription -- maybe Fluconazole is available over the counter for you -- it is in some countries.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Minimonkey! 

I didn't notice if Sulfa antibiotics or Baytril were used yet? I saw a mention of a type of sulfa med a few pages back, but no mention of whether it was given to the pigeons, or for how long. So we may have some new meds to try, plus of course the antifungals .

Its a shame the anti-canker meds didn't make a difference, that seemed like a really promising treatment. Then of course if you are right and there's a virus, 14 days on Metro may be needed.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Oct 27, 2012)

You have separated from the rest of your birds. I once had a bird with canker and I bought canker meds that you added to the water. I don't know the name it was a powder that turned the water red I gave as a prevention to the rest of my birds. This was in the 1970's. i had a pamphlet/booklet published by the Racing Pigeon Bulletin. That I would use for diagnosing and treating. Something I never read nor heard from anyone else but I had success with was to use a Q-tip and remove as much of the discharge as I could and then dab the cleared area with Listerine Mouthwash on clean Q-tip. I did this twice a day and saw improvement on second day. It rapidly recovered. The removing the discharge helped the bird in a few hours.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Bella ....Sulfa has been tried, yes ... but actually, in reading over this list, I don't see a flouroquinolone, unless I am missing it (I might be. I'm trying to keep track of too many different things right now, lol.) So, it's possible Baytril might work -- I was thinking that had been tried already, but perhaps I was wrong about that. 

Fortunate_Son makes a very good point --- do you have the symptomatic birds quarantined from the others? In the picture, it looks like they might be in the same loft. 

I'm also wondering if you have tried any localized treatment .. like the eye or nose drops that are made for pigeons with respiratory problems? Sometimes if the infection is localized it might respond to those, even if the antibiotics aren't working to clear it up.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

When i first saw the discharge what i did first is i gave doxylak( doxicycline) trisulak, then nothing happened so i started atibiotics lots of antibiotics then when it didnt work i tried cod liver oil (for nutritional roup) then combo drugs like for infectious coryza...but the discharge before and now has chaged a lot.. Before 3 days after not clearing the nose the discharge was huge ( whole nose is full of discharege) but now 3 days after the discharge is just little and the smell become lesser..


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

I havent tried that anti fungal but maybe that's next in line..the brown with white color is with other birds because she seldom produce discharge..


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Those antibiotics were given for 5-7 days the powder form with 3 diff meds were given 7-14 days and the one that i vaccinated were given for 3 days straight..


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Kherwin20 said:


> When i first saw the discharge what i did first is i gave doxylak( doxicycline) trisulak, then nothing happened so i started atibiotics lots of antibiotics then when it didnt work i tried cod liver oil (for nutritional roup) then combo drugs like for infectious coryza...but the discharge before and now has chaged a lot.. Before 3 days after not clearing the nose the discharge was huge ( whole nose is full of discharege) but now 3 days after the discharge is just little and the smell become lesser..


Thanks for the info! You've put so much effort into these birds, i really hope we can help you get them over this illness completely.

I just wanted to ask, are you saying that the discharge has reduced since you had them on metronidazole?

Also, just wondering if you are in contact with the original owner of the birds? You said they had this problem when you first got them ,so maybe the previous owner has this illness in their loft too, and has some idea of what caused this? Anyway just a thought.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

I dont have cOntact with the owner because its my friend who bought it for me but i will try to get his number... The metro didnt give improvement..i just realized that that the discharge became lesser when i first bought them. Its like i didnt appreciate that the discharge is lesser now because im focused in treating the disease


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry for the grammar.. I'm not that good in english


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

After 10 days of metro, based on the discharge there still no improvement..the previous owner said that their parents and other birds are very healthy..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. It's unfortunate you can't have a throat swab done.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Wow, this seems really tough. I, being the useless person I am (lol) have no suggestions, but I wanna wish you good luck


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Will i continue metro? We can still try anti fungal right?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

First off, I think your English is very good -- you are being very clear. 

Yes, I would try an antifungal next. See if you can get Diflucan (also called Fluconazole) it is sold over the counter in some countries, for yeast infections in women. Also find out about Itraconazole -- both of these are prescription only in the US, but not everywhere. 

If not, I posted a link above where you can order Ketoconazole -- it's a similar drug, but not quite as safe as the others. It is available without a prescription for veterinary use.

If you aren't seeing any improvement with the Metronidazole, I think it is good to discontinue it. 

I've lost track of which antibiotics you used ... was Baytril among them? (Enrofloxacin, norfloxacin, or any medications of that class? It's called the flouroquinolone class of antibiotics). Bella made a good point that you may not have tried that -- and sometimes those will treat infections that resist just about everything else. 

There are also eye and nose remedies that treat the sinuses specifically, so those might work if nothing else does. Respiratory Complex is one of the most difficult things to treat, because it is often a number of illnesses working together.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok i will look for those drugs..i've been lookIng for baytril since i discovered the discharge but i cant find any( poultry or drug store) is baytril is a generic or brand name?


I wont give metro anymore..


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Baytril is a brand name -- the generic is called enrofloxacin. A similar drug is the human drug Cipro (ciprofloxacin), which will also work. 

This company carries norfloxacin -- Salmonella Tabs -- also good. I'm pretty sure they ship internationally. 

http://www.globalpigeon.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_56&products_id=134


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Cipro is available here i'll look for those drugs tomorrow


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Excellent! Get the Cipro, then, if you can't find the veterinary version.. We can help you figure out the dosing.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I've used Cipro, its saved many of my birds when nothing else would. I hope this one works for you!

I get my antifungals from a drug store like minimonkey described- I look for an oral pill for yeast infection. The pack I get has only one pill in it, and when you read the ingredient on the pack it says `Fluconazole'. Make sure its a pill, not a cream for yeast (lol)


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

We can't get Fluoconazole yet without a prescription, but I know it is available a lot of places. 

Yes, you are looking for a pill -- not a cream!

I've been known to have my doctor prescribe fluconazole for me, so I can have it on hand for the birds ...lol.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

I found baytril in pultry but it can be given trough injectio so i didnt buy


At drug store 

Me: hello.. Do you have ciprofloxacin? 
Lady: yes
Me:Give me 7 pcs.. How much?
Lady: 2.7 dollars for 7 pcs..
Me: ok just give me 5

Me: you have diflucan?
Lady: yes
Me: cap or tab? What dosage are available..?
Lady: 50 mg is out of stock Only 150mg is available
Me:how much is the 150 mg?
Lady: 17 dollars
Me: ok let me think. Maybe next time. LOL


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow, I wish we could get pharmaceuticals over the counter that easily. 

What dosage are the Cipro capsules?

See if you can find another antifungal, if you can't afford the diflucan. Itraconazole is the safest and the most effective, I think, for pigeons ... maybe you can find that.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have 250mg table of cipro.. I didnt find itraconazole on that store but i'll find on another store.. When will i give cipro and what is the dosage? Thanks..


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

You can also ask about Lamisil (terbinafine) -- that is also a good, safe antifungal for pigeons.


The dosages I found for Cipro range from 15 to 40 milligrams per kilogram of body weight, twice a day. (Depending on what you are treating). 

You're going to need to make a suspension of the medication -- do you know how to do that?

You can grind up two of the tablets (total of 500mg) into as fine a powder as you can make. To this, add 10mL of honey (pasteurized, preferably) or corn syrup, and stir well, wait about 20 minutes, stir well again. This will give you a 5% Cipro suspension to dose with (50mg/mL). Stir well before each dose and refrigerate the med between use.

I am assuming your birds, being German Beauties, are about 500 grams each.

We don't know what we're treating, so let's go with the lower end of the scale -- 20 mgs/kg twice a day -- that means 10 mgs per bird, twice a day. 

You give your birds 0.20cc ( 10 mg) twice a day for 14 days. 

Bella, or anyone else with more experience using Cipro, please feel free to chime in with dosage advice or changes. I've only used it once, and it was a while ago ....


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok i got the instructions.. I have honey here so i'm ready to do it anytime. I will give it orally right? So it is more easy to give the meds using syringe right?( removing the needle)


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Kherwin -- yes, take a thin syringe, remove the needle, and give the medication orally with that, making sure you avoid the airway (give in the back of the beak.) 

You may want to thin the honey down a little bit with some water before making the solution, if it is too thick. (Do that before measuring the honey, if you dilute it.)


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok.. Will i do it now ot we will wait for other opinions?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll send Bella a private message and ask her to double check my calculations ... I know she uses Cipro.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Minimonkey,

Sorry to have missed this, and thanks for the PM. I got my instructions for administering Cipro tablets from Dobato, and I think the instructions you gave are identical to what she gave me, and to what I've been using. I give my sick birds half of what you recommended, because their weight is around 200-250 grams. So the dose you suggested sounds right for 500 gram birds. 

ALso, re dilution of the honey, I add a bit of hot water like you suggested. But I prefer the maple syrup of course, as its just the right consistency.

So great directions minimonkey!


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks, Bella! Much appreciated  

Kherwin, sounds like you are ready to go using the above instructions. Let's hope this is the answer for these birds!


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok gotcha.. I'll do it right now and administer tomorrow. So much excited with this..thanks to the both of you...


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Done praparing.. Ready to give tomorrow..how long we can see
Improvement?


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, if your pigeon's illness responds to Cipro, then it works pretty fast. I often see improvements within 24 hours. 

However if your birds do have a yeast/fungal problem like we suspect, the Cipro will inflame that and you may see a worsening of the symptoms. Cipro in particular will encourage the growth of yeast.

Ideally you would treat with the antifungal, then cipro. But since the antifungal is too expensive for you and you want to treat with that medicine last, then just keep an eye on the birds for worsening symptoms.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with Bella -- Cipro tends to work quite fast. But, as she said, it does tend to encourage the growth of yeast and fungus. It will definitely be a good idea to treat for fungal infections once you finish the Cipro. 

Let us know how it goes -- I really hope this works!!


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok i'll keep you posted. Thanks


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi i just noticed something with the checkerd.. Sometimes she looks like she is forced to open her with.. Its not typical opening of mouth. Its like she will open her mouth because she is in pain/hurt. She will repeat it 2-3 times.. First time i noticed this before we gave metro..


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Kherwin20 said:


> Those antibiotics were given for 5-7 days the powder form with 3 diff meds were given 7-14 days and the one that i vaccinated were given for 3 days straight..


Kherwin,

I hope you don't mind me asking more questions, but I just wanted to check the medication you gave for Coryza. You mentioned giving doxycycline first (a good choice ), followed by a 3-in-1? I realised that I don't know what the ingredients of this 3-in-1 powder are exactly? Can you let us know the name please?

What I'm wondering is whether perhaps the treatment for Corza might be incomplete. For example, did they receive the recommended amoxicillin treatment?

Anyway just thinking ahead. SOunds like your birds have some respiratory symptoms still, and Cipro is not usually so great for that, not that I know of.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Kherwin, that mouth opening thing often goes with respiratory problems, (as well as with canker and sometimes mites. ) I'm guessing the continued mucus problems are the reason she's doing that.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Bella -- I found the Coryza med in one of Kherwin's earlier postings: 

I*ts T2S 500 combination of trimethoprim, sulfadiazine and tiamulin.
*
Tiamulin is used for mycoplasma, and tends to treat the resistant strains.

The way I understand it, the Coryza that pigeons get isn't the same as it is in chickens -- it's usually a combination of diseases working together, and one of them is often viral (often it is pigeon herpes virus). Because it is a combination of pathogens working together, it often requires a combination treatment. 

Cipro/Baytril can sometimes be good for respiratory problems, depending on what the causative agent is. 

You're right that Doxycycline is often the best first defense for respiratory issues, since respiratory infections are often caused by some combination of Chlamydia, Streptococcus or Staphylococcus -- most strains of which generally respond to doxycycline. These are all what are called gram-positive bacteria, and the cycline drugs generally treat them very well. A lot of medications add Tylosin to doxycycline, which is synergistic with it, and also is quite effective against mycoplasmal co-infections.

The flouroquinolones (Cipro, Baytril, etc.) are more effective against the gram-negative bacteria, Salmonella and E-Coli. (Gram negative bacteria have an additional membrane that coats them, making them more resistant to the immune system's defenses.) 

Amoxicillin has some action against both gram negative and gram positive bactieria, but many strains of bacteria are resistant to it.

Mycoplasma are strange organisms .. they aren't exactly bacteria -- they lack a cell wall altogether. In many ways, they resemble fungi in structure, but they are sensitive to some antibiotics. 

The penecillin-based antibiotics (and some others) work by destroying the cell walls of bacteria, which means that they are ineffective against mycoplasmas, which don't have cell walls to begin with. 

Most of the researchers think that mycoplasma, alone, doesn't cause disease, but it acts as an opportunistic agent to other conditions, and is particularly likely to cause disease when an immune deficiency is present. 

That was a long-winded explanation... sorry about that! In short, the Cipro is worth trying ...


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Minimonkey! So this disease `Coryza' sounds like a description of symptoms, rather than a disease in itself then - sort of like `one eyed cold'. If I've treated this, I wasn't aware of it, so I've been reading a bit about it tonight.

I was thinking that the initial treatment Kherwin tried was pretty good actually, with the Doxy and then the 3-in-1. But what a pain if herpes virus is involved. I suppose you would expect the courses of antibiotics to take longer to work than normal if the birds have a virus, and Mycoplasma is taking advantage like you suggested? 

It makes me wonder if that first Doxycycline treatment may need to be revisited if nothing else works...I read that , in humans at least, a 9 month course of Doxycycline is prescribed to clear Mycoplasma.

At least there are some options to try if the Cipro doesn't help.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Uhmm.. So we will forget first about yeast or antifungal? Yes maybe i did'nt give enough antibiotic or doxy that's why there still some discharge..


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Kherwin,

Personally I would treat with antifungal, because of all the antibiotics your birds have had already. Cipro ,especially, will cause /inflame yeast infection. Also, because the birds haven't been to a vet and we don't know what's wrong for sure, giving antifungals is a way of ruling out a fairly common illness in pigeons who have been on many courses of antibiotics. Also, fungus can be part of the Coryza syndrome, from what I read.

Kherwin, something you wrote earlier that I did not understand was about the change to the discharge over time. You said there was `less', but I didn't catch when it became less. Can you remember what medicine caused the change eg. was it the doxycycline, or another medicine?

Ps. I am referring to this comment you made on page 5



> ..but the discharge before and now has chaged a lot.. Before 3 days after not clearing the nose the discharge was huge ( whole nose is full of discharege) but now 3 days after the discharge is just little and the smell become lesser..


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Sorry if I am confusing the issue -- I would definitely still give the antifungal. Fungi are very often a part of the respiratory complex, and are likely to overgrow if a lot of antibiotics have been given. 

Cipro or baytril are particularly likely to cause a fungus overgrowth -- so yes, give the antifungal.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

AH -- I see Bella and I posted at the same time -- and we agree


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol, We are like twins sometimes


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

I have found ketoconazole.. Are we going to try it? Will i stop the cipro?
Actually i dont remember meds cause the discharge to become lesser..  
But the longest treatment i made is cod liver oil ( for nutritional roup) 2 months.
Sorry


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Kherwin,

No, you can continue the Cipro and give the antifungal after. You might swap if you felt the pigeons were dying, but if they are well, you can finish the antibiotics. I was only thinking ahead, in case the cipro/antifungal doesn't work.

We don't know what's wrong without vet tests, so we are trying to eliminate the main possibilities.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I think it is a good idea do give ketoconazole after the cipro, even if they do improve, just to eliminate any residual fungus. 

You could actually give the meds together, but it might be best to wait. 

Ketoconazole is a good drug, but a bit taxing to the liver -- and so is cipro -- so probably best to be safe and give them separately. 

Keep us updated on how the cipro is going!


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok 2 weeks of cipro i'll keep you posted thanks..


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

I just gave the 3rd dose.. 2 days after cipro ther's no improvement even little and the discharge become a little bit more..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It can take longer.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

It can indeed take longer, but this isn't encouraging.  Definitely give it some more time, and let's hope you start seeing improvement.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Done giving the 9th dose... Still no improvement


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I suspect you aren't going to see any improvement with the Cipro, if you haven't so far. 

So tomorrow is day 10? Personally, I'd stop after tomorrow, and start the ketoconazole.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok.. Pls give let me know how to prepare/give ketoconazole thanks


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

What dosage pills do you have for ketoconazole?


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

200mg.. How many should i buy?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

The usual dose for ketoconazole is 15 mgs a day for a 500 gram bird -- and the suggested length of treatment is 21 days.

You'll get 12 doses per pill with these ... (6 days of treating 2 pigeons, or 4 days of treating three pigeons.) 

If you are treating all three pigeons, I'd get 6 pills, assuming you are going to treat for the full 21 days. Severe fungal infections can even take longer, but we don't know for sure that your birds have a fungal problem.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll just try it first for the 2 pigeons..


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

The cock is very thin and eats very light.. Is ther any ways to improve his appetite?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Try different foods, maybe some peas. Peas are a good food for a sick bird. Cracked and whole Corn is another good food to boost I use it a little more during colder months to put a healthy weight for those cold months. Peanuts are a fattening food, they will put weight on a thin bird. But only as a treat as they are very fattening. Plus they love them so it will help with attachment to you.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

How thin is thin, Kherwin? Can you feel the cock's keel bone sticking out? 

You can try adding fattier foods, as tjc1 suggested, but if he is very thin, you might need to hand feed him -- sometimes if they are sick their appetite decreases. You can hand feed seeds, one by one, by just opening the mouth and placing the seed near the back of the beak. Peas and corn are good for this. I also hand feed little balls of baby bird formula (like Kaytee exact, or something made for baby birds) -- do you have any of that on hand? 

To mix the ketoconazole, you are going to do pretty much the same thing that you did with the Cipro -- 

Mix *one tablet, crushed, to 12 ml of diluted honey* -- give 1 ml per bird, once a day. Each ml will be 15 mgs of the drug. Mix using the same method as before, stirring, etc.

I really, really hope this helps.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes the keel bone is sticking out.. I'll try first to add the foods you suggested..
The ketoconazole i got os only 200mg..


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok copy.. Thanks for the guide...


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Good idea


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'd really consider hand feeding if he's that thin, Kherwin. It's dangerous when birds get that underweight (I've had this happen with sick birds too.) 

You also might want to give a little bit less of the medication to him -- maybe .75 ml instead of a whole ml -- I was basing the dose on an estimated weight of 500 grams. Ketoconazole is a strong drug, and needs to be dosed pretty carefully.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok i will.. I prepared 400mg in 12ml honey with water..so i will give 5ml to hen and 4ml to the cock. Is it okey to give vitamins and supplements while on medication?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

You mean .5 ml to the hen and .4 to the cock, correct? (half a ml to the hen?)

I think it is probably ok to give supplements along with this, depending what the supplement is. Some people don't give vitamins and meds together, but I've never read anything saying you can't give vitamins with ketoconazole... and its okay to give them together in humans.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes half a ml to the hen.... Ok i will give vitamins.. Thanks


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

The discharge becoming huge again so i decided to stop giving keto to the cock.. Maybe i should see first if the hen will get better after 21 days or more before giving it back to the cock..i was thinking maybe the treatment for resp problem is not enought that's why they arent totally cured. Just curious though


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, hmm.... I don't blame you for stopping it. 

I think you're right that just respiratory treatment isn't enough -- this must be viral, or a very, very resistant bacteria or fungus. 

Have you tried any of the decongestant eye drops for pigeons? I've been battling some kind of respiratory problem with one of my hens (similar, but without the nasal discharge, just sneezing, face scratching, and congestion) and I found the Forma eye drops really helpful to her. Her sinuses seem to be draining, finally, and her energy is better. I'm treating her with the ketoconazole too, so I am not sure which is helping -- but antibiotics weren't doing a thing. 

Here's a link to that product:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Oropharma-Forma-drops-Drops-Pigeons/dp/B006VIYSIA

I don't know where you'd find that would ship to you, but at least you know what the product is. 

Is the cock gaining any weight? Are you hand feeding?


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just started hand feeding yesterday i doubt if something like that in here.. Kinda tired of treating them


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

While I was doing some research on vitamins, I was reminded that vitamin A deficiency is often mistaken for respiratory infection . I'll see if I can find some links.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.multiscope.com/hotspot/vitamina.htm

http://www.avianeducationandresourcecenter.org/vitamina.html


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pretty interesting charis. When i first bought then what came first into my mind that they have deffeciency because they are so very thin.. That's why i also treated them with cod liver oil for 2 mOnths. This cod liver oil if for human and contains vitamin a(800uq RE)
Vitamin D( 5uq)
Cod liver oil and fish body oil(550mg)
Omega(130mg)
ePA/DHA (115mg)

Please let me
Know if i gave the right vitamin for them


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Charis -- so glad to see you here on this thread again! I'm utterly stumped on this one. 

Kherwin mentioned early in the thread that the birds had been treated for nutritional roup with cod liver oil -- I'm looking forward to your input on the dosage, etc. 

I don't blame you for getting worn out by treatment, Kherwin -- you've been treating these birds for a long time, and getting almost nowhere.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

The discharge is getting worst.. I remember when i gave ts500 the discharge was lessen and dry.. Now its worst and wet


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this is getting worse 

How long did you treat with the TS 500? 

For everyone's reference, I just looked back through the thread -- TS 500 contains trimethoprim, sulfadiazine and tiamulin.

That gives us something to go on, if it responded to that combination. Let me think on this ...


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

I gave them 1 week straight then 2 days water then 1 week again..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, this is a doozy! Just read the whole thread from the beginning  to see if I could give some input. This is what I came up with, with my research.....The 3 most common ailments that can cause all that nasal discharge are - Trichomoniasis (Canker), Ornithosis, and Infectious Catarrh.
Canker being treated with metronidazole and the other 2 are treated with chlortetracyclin+ (the + meaning adding tylosin).
I haven't seen any 'lengths' of time for each of the meds you gave except metronidazole, which was 10 days.
If it is a severe case of canker, metro needs to be given for at least 14 days, sometimes longer. If its a combination of ailments, most meds can safely be given with metro.
In the case of Ornithosis, this must be treated for 30 days- uninterrupted.
Also, when using chlortetracyclin, tetracycline, doxycycline, or ANY of the 'cycline' drugs, you must remove calcium or any grit containing calcium. Or the treatment is useless. From what I could see (?), you only gave doxycycline for 5 days?
If I missed something, I'm sorry. Hope some of this info helps!


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

I stop giving metro because there was no imrovement at all.. I gave tetracycline alone for 1 week and no available tylosin here dunno what to do now


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I really don't know, either. You could try a longer course of tetracycline, which might work -- or you could go back to the TS 500, since that seemed to make a difference -- and try a longer course of that. 

One antibiotic that is often used to treat resistant strains of bacteria (and some of the more obscure ones) is Colistin. Not sure if you could find that or not? It's a really old drug, and it's not used too often any more because it can be toxic to the kidneys, but it might be a last resort sort of thing. 

I honestly don't know -- but it seems really likely to me that they have something viral that antibiotics won't cure. In that case, hand feeding and supportive heat is probably the best thing you can do, as well as giving things like vitamins, garlic, and probiotics to strengthen their immune systems.


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

I decided to rest them for a month then try to give ts500+tetracycline for a mOnth. 
What do you think about it?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Definitely give them probiotics while they are off the antibiotics -- their digestive systems are probably quite stressed from all the meds. 

I'm not sure whether ts500 can be combined with tetracycline or not -- I think it is generally best to give the sulfa based drugs alone -- but maybe someone else knows more about that.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Kherwin20 said:


> I decided to rest them for a month then try to give ts500+tetracycline for a mOnth.
> What do you think about it?


What is in TS500?


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Combination of trimethoprim, sulfadiazin and tiamulin


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello guys.. I just want you to update about my pigeons.. They are on medication for a month tomorrow and i dont know when to stop the medication.. After 2-3 days i will collect their nasal discharge and i'm happy that the discharhe is alsmost gone but there still some..

Their medication is t2s 500 and tetracycline capsule.. And i'm planning to stop giving tetracycline and continue ts2 500 for 15 more days.. 


I dont know the capability in taking tetracycline i'm afraid for then not to produce egg because of long treatment of tetracycline.. Thanks..


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Kherwin -- thank you for the update! I am so glad something is finally working for these birds. 

I honestly think I'd continue the tetracycline along with the TS500 until the discharge is completely gone. If this was Chlamydia, which it might be, then a 45 day course of tetracycline is necessary to get rid of it altogether. 

I am SO glad to hear your birds are feeling better, finally!!!


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ahh ok minimonkey.. I'm so glad you are always there to guide me. I'm very blessed and thankful to you.. I'll keep you posted. Thanks


----------



## Kherwin20 (Oct 27, 2012)

hello everyone.. i just want to inform you that the discharge is gone and never came back for almost a month. i'm very happy and thankful. thanks for the help


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

That is fantastic news, Kherwin! I am so happy that worked!


----------

